# Question regarding Syrian hamsters



## Sweetcheeks (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi All,

I'm new to the Rodents section, just wanted to say hello *waves*

I have been reading through all of the posts and I am looking into bying a hamster - trying to do plenty of research firstthough!

I have been wondering why it is not recommended for Syrian hamsters to be kept together? I would like more than one hamster but don't really want a small hamster such as a russian or chinese one.

Sorry for all of the questions and thank you in advance

x


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

Syrian hamsters are very territorial, they will fight to the death if they are kept together.


----------



## Sweetcheeks (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for your reply. Is there a hamster of similar size to the syrian which can be kept with others (sorry if it is a silly question) x


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm not sure to be honest. Don't discount dwarf hamsters though; my winter whites are about 4 inches long so they're not exactly tiny.


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

there is a slight possible chance that maybe 2 female syrians will stay together but very unlikely all you could do is try with 2 sisters and if they do start fighting then they would obviously have to split them up syrians are solitry (sp) they will tolerate each other till about 12ish weeks but then you never no which way it will go. as with any animal though it is not definate that they will stay together but you do have more of a chance with russians, robos, and chinese


----------



## Sweetcheeks (Feb 18, 2009)

I always wondered why they were kept in the same tanks in pet shops without fighting, I thought I could just have 2 out of the same tank but guess not lol.

With the smaller hamsters such as the winter white's i'm worried they will try and escape or be too figity when I am holding them? I might loose them?!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

hello! why do you want more than one? lol i LOVE my syrian!  ive got 2, but in separate cages...they are so friendly ect  i love them, i also have a russian, she isnt so friendly....but she is lovely 
what else do you want to know


----------



## Sweetcheeks (Feb 18, 2009)

I wanted more than so it wasn't lonely and it had a friend ... Is this not the best way to think? I ould be hapy with one Syrian but would be abit worried it was unhappy by itself?


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

yeah we get in 80 syrians at a time and they will with resonably happy in groups of 20 untill they are sold with one or 2 having to be split off early if you have your hart set on a syrian then just go for one as it will bond more to you than another hamster and that wat you want a nice cuddly hammy


----------



## Sweetcheeks (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes I would be happy with just one Syrian. I've been looking more at Syrians.


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

get them at a young age and handle every day


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Syrians are better for first time hamster owners.

Also, the reason they are kept together in pet shops is because they havn't 'fully' matured yet. When they mature, they seek out new territory and thats when things get ugly. Syrians will kill one another eventually.

Besides, it has been proved that Syrians are better off alone, that's how they are in the wild. Believe it or not, Syrians can get depressed when kept with other Syrians


----------



## Sweetcheeks (Feb 18, 2009)

I had a look at them in Pets at Home tonight after work and I have seen a really nice Syrian I liked the look of, not sure if it was male or female but when I looked at the cages they didn't have any I thought looked suitable, I had a look at the Rody cage by Savic but it looked abit on the small side

Rody Hamster Cage by Savic-Cages and stands-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop

Since then I have been looking on the net and I like the look of the ZooZone (in pink) however I cant seem to find it in any pet stores and I didn't really want to have to wait for delivery ... Any suggestions?

xxx


----------



## Sweetcheeks (Feb 18, 2009)

ooo thanks Marcia, I wouldn't want to depress my little hamster


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Sweetcheeks said:


> I had a look at them in Pets at Home tonight after work and I have seen a really nice Syrian I liked the look of, not sure if it was male or female but when I looked at the cages they didn't have any I thought looked suitable, I had a look at the Rody cage by Savic but it looked abit on the small side
> 
> Rody Hamster Cage by Savic-Cages and stands-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop
> 
> ...


I have used that Savic cage before and it was good, it's big enough and comes with a food bowl, wheel and water bottle :thumbup:


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

sorry, but the savic rody REALLY isnt big enough! the wheel is too small...sorry. its okay for dwarfs though! the pets at home cages are terrible for syrians, why dont you get one off ebay, or the IMAC fantasy cage is awesome, but again you need a bigger wheel


----------



## Sweetcheeks (Feb 18, 2009)

I had a look at the IMAC cage, wasn't too keen on it. I had a look at the Zoozone cage on netpetshop and it's £29.99 and £5.99 postage, does this seem about right or has anyone seen it anywhere else cheaper?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey were are you from?

There is one going on Ebay in Bolton, but its COD so gotta live close!

Zoozone Medium Indoor Rabbit Guinea Pig Cage Hutch on eBay, also, Rabbits, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 05-Apr-09 12:46:24 BST)

or one in Oxford

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/zoo-zone-2-in...14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Char
xxx


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I think the savic is big enough as long as the syrian gets a decent amount of time out of the cage every day 
I got this hamster cage from wilkinsons once, Cherrie_b has the same one and it's great and cheap


----------



## Sweetcheeks (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm in Leeds but thank you for having a look

xx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

the imac is amazing, you need more then 3 layers though, which you can build up...isnt the zoozone for guinea pigs?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a savic spelos for sale but i think that may be to small for a syrian  im selling it for a friend


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

that is especially for dwarfs, its a lovely cage though


----------



## Sweetcheeks (Feb 18, 2009)

I read the Zoozone was ok for hamsters as the wires weren't too far apart? Have i got this wrong?


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

maybe put some mesh over...just in case, their main goal is to escape  well some of them, my first syrian is amazing  i love her so so so much  you are going to be very happy


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

the zoozone looks ok as long as you get the smaller size they do 

I've never used one before though. I certainly wouldn't keep rabbits or guinea pigs in it


----------



## Sweetcheeks (Feb 18, 2009)

I cant wait ... I just have to persuade my OH to pay for the cage with his paypal, he doesn't exacty know i'm getting one yet, he doesnt want me to have any more pets as we already have 3 cats and a dog hehe xxx


----------



## Sweetcheeks (Feb 18, 2009)

It was the medium size version I have looked at


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Sweetcheeks said:


> I cant wait ... I just have to persuade my OH to pay for the cage with his paypal, he doesn't exacty know i'm getting one yet, he doesnt want me to have any more pets as we already have 3 cats and a dog hehe xxx


Just show him a hamster and he fall head over heals in love lol.


----------



## Sweetcheeks (Feb 18, 2009)

I make him look at them everytime we go into buy cat and dog food hehe! 

He likes chinchillas and he makes me look at them lol xx


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Sweetcheeks said:


> I make him look at them everytime we go into buy cat and dog food hehe!
> 
> He likes chinchillas and he makes me look at them lol xx


I love chinchillas, the most i've ever had at one time was 22! :thumbup:


----------



## Sweetcheeks (Feb 18, 2009)

22 chinchillas?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Yep 

Only got 4 now though


----------



## Sweetcheeks (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow 22 chinchillas! I'm not very keen on chinchillas but my OH likes them, Are they nocternal? They have 2 in Pets at Home near us and the same 2 have been there for a very long time, I feel sorry for them x


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello!! 

So, I have the biggest Zoozone for one Syrian hamster (Charlie)!! It is the rabbit size one and I don't think you could ever get a cage that is too big for a hamster!! hehe. My female Syrian, Chesnie, is now in a 4 foot fish tank with a climbing frame (made from a dismantled playpen) tubes, hanging wooden things and a guinea pig bed! The tank cost me 99p on ebay and it like new. 

I would advise getting the biggest possible cage/tank. The zoozone I got for free off my local freecycle so you could try and post an advert on there.

Most of the rodent section are aware that I am very good at spotting a bargain so I will keep an eye on ebay for you and find you a nice big cage. You are in Leeds?? Your best bet is to find a cage/tank that is collection only, that way you are sure to save some pennies!! (Some people are far too lazy to collect)

Cheryl x


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

I'd be scared I'd never find them if I got one too big lol


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Cherri, how did you become so good at finding bargains? I'd love a huge cage but I have no chance because the flat just isn't big enough. One day i'll have my own house and I will have whatever size cage I please!

Char
xxx


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> sorry, but the savic rody REALLY isnt big enough! the wheel is too small...sorry. its okay for dwarfs though! the pets at home cages are terrible for syrians, why dont you get one off ebay, or the IMAC fantasy cage is awesome, but again you need a bigger wheel


Tbh that's the first cage we put my syrian Honey in and she enjoyed it. You are right about the wheel not being big enough but 1 on a stand fitted in mine The wheel had to later be removed anyway because Honey turned out to be disabled (spine problem and partially sighted) and it was advised by my vet that she had a 1-level cage with no wheel


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Sweetcheeks said:


> Wow 22 chinchillas! I'm not very keen on chinchillas but my OH likes them, Are they nocternal? They have 2 in Pets at Home near us and the same 2 have been there for a very long time, I feel sorry for them x


Yeah they are nocturnal, well their suppose to be but mine are always awake 
I don't agree with them being sold in [email protected] because they are exotic pets which shouldn't be sold to just anyone.


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

Marcia said:


> Yeah they are nocturnal, well their suppose to be but mine are always awake
> I don't agree with them being sold in [email protected] because they are exotic pets which shouldn't be sold to just anyone.


i didnt think they were nocturnal??? mainly awake at dawn and dusk???

and we sell chinchillas and were like pats at home but better haha

i bonded with one of our males at work today he licked my nose hehe


----------



## Sweetcheeks (Feb 18, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> Most of the rodent section are aware that I am very good at spotting a bargain so I will keep an eye on ebay for you and find you a nice big cage. You are in Leeds??


Hi Yeah i'm in Leeds and it would be great if you keep your eye out for one.

I have found the hamster I would like, it's Gawjus :001_tt1:

x


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

spankingtigger said:


> i didnt think they were nocturnal??? mainly awake at dawn and dusk???
> 
> and we sell chinchillas and were like pats at home but better haha
> 
> i bonded with one of our males at work today he licked my nose hehe


There's a difference between a [email protected] worker and you  You actually know what you're doing lol


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

haha i like to think i do but always like being told if im wrong although i will have a paddy haha


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I think a few of us on here should train the staff at [email protected] :thumbup:


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

i did get offered a job at [email protected] but it was only to try and stop me talking to the rspca about them didnt work i still reported them


----------

